# rhom owners



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I was curious what you all have been feeding your rhoms. I want to feed mine beefheart and heard you have to starve them a little while to get them to eat it, but I wanna know if you have to do this each time just to get them to eat beefheart or do they start taking to it eventually where you don't have to starve them everytime. I don't want to resort to just feeding my guy live feeders cause thats all he seems to have interest in so far...won't have anything to do with beefheart. :veryangry:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My rhom is picky and won't eat beefheart. He will only eat chicken heart and feeders. It might work by waiting a day or so but not for me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to feeding.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

My rhom is picky and will only eat feeders.. So thats all i've fed him. I don't bother starving him because it's not too cost effective if he only eats feeders.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess I'll stick with feeders then, I'd rather have him happy. I was just wanted to give him something different. I'll try some chicken heart and see if that works. If not then I'll stick with feeders. My guys a juvenile for now. I'm only 21 so I'll get to watch him grow up over the years...and years...and years.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

uuuhg! Scrap the feeders all together unless your willing to risk the possibility of parasites. Your rhom WILL take non-live foods eventually, the key is the offering.

They prefer to feed in low light conditions with no outside disturbances so, drop food in after the lights go out and your in bed. This may take a few times and you may be netting out uneaten food for awhile but he WILL eventually take to it. Trust me.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well personally id rather go with beefheart and stuff, i bought mine from the fish store which only fed him feeders. he wouldnt eat anything else, but if u can dont raise him on feeders.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm 17 and my rhom is 10".. I have years and years and years for him to grow also :rockin:


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Try feeding the feeders flakes then feed them to th Rhom.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess I'll finish with this batch of live feeders, although at my lfs Cayes I'm very confident in their batches of feeder I'd rather save some cash and give him a more filling diet of beefheart mixed with feeders every now and then. I'll let him finish the rest of his feeders and keep trying introducing beefheart into his diet.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Hydro, you at least don't have to wait at least another 6 years for yours to reach 10". Just thinking about it, I have to wait 6 years at least for Mickey to be a whopping 10" baby.







Oh well, At least I can say...I've had him since he was yay big.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranha13 said:


> Try feeding the feeders flakes then feed them to th Rhom.


And what will this do? ???


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, I was curious about that too...the only thing I could think of is keeping the feeder till it gets big.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

By feeding feeders with good food, it makes them better food for the piranhas - you are what you eat!
That is why people give their crickets extra vitemins before feeding to lizards.


----------

